

Show HN: Zendesk for apps: add an FAQ to your app + sync with Desk/Zendesk - kunle
http://hipmob.com/helpdesk/hn

======
kunle
Hey HN - we (Hipmob.com) are launching a way to add your
FAQ/Knowledgebase/Help Center into your iOS or Android app. (Basically Zendesk
for apps) Benefits are:

1\. works for iOS/Android/Phonegap

2\. syncs with your Zendesk/Desk knowledgebase (if you don't use these, we'll
port whatever you use manually)

3\. helps reduce your support emails

If you're a mobile dev/team getting a ton of support emails, this will help
you cut it, and give you diagnostics on what kind of help your users need.

Hit me with questions (ayo at Hipmob dot com)

